# I Am Soooo Excited!!!!!!!



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh I am so very, very excited about this, just had to share. . . .

We are very likely going to be able to lease a PromisedLand buck this winter!! His sire is Ram-Beau (http://promisedlandfarm.net/Ram-Beau.htm) and dam is GoodDay Sunshine (http://promisedlandfarm.net/SunShine.htm)

I don't have any pics yet but he is all-white and looks like a mini-Saanen.  I sure hope it all works out to use him!!! If so, he'll be bred to Honey (hopefully, she may already be bred to Roy) Delais, Leona, and Sunset (not until early summer though). I plan to keep a doeling from Leona, Honey, and Sunset, possibly a buck too from Sunset.  Anyways, I just had to share this with someone!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful sire and dam!! Especially love that sire! You need to get some pics of him for us! He sounds NICE!! Congrats and hope it all works out to lease him!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my lucky you! 
We own own of Ram Beau's daughters (Laurel Haven owns her littermate sister, I discovered today!) 
We cant wait to see her FF udder next spring! 
If you want to see her, she is on our Junior doe page (though she DESPERATLY needs a new photo!)


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oooh, she is a very pretty doe Proctor Hill!  That is the coolest color!! 

Thanks!  I am just a little excited. . . . . :leap: :dance:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they have some great goats!! very stunning.

i also love their logo.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

How Exciting! 

I think Ram-Beau is nice, and he scored 91! Imagine my thrill when Rewind went over him for Grand, talk about shock :shocked:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> I think Ram-Beau is nice, and he scored 91! Imagine my thrill when Rewind went over him for Grand, talk about shock


That is so awesome Chelsey! Now you're making me want to buy Outa Time. . . . hmmmm.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, well I'm keeping him around for awhile, and may sell him next spring after I breed him to a doe or two. And after I show him, he is a nice one!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, that's really cool Chelsey!  Bet he'll give you some gorgeous babies!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

chelsey. if you ever breed love bug to rewind.. i so wanna be first in line


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

Ask for WHOLE herd test results for CAE and Johnes before you let this buck ANYWHERE near your herd!!!!! If they are not provided, regardless of this bucks pedigree, it's not worth it for you to do this.
PM me please.
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

jordan - I am a huge believer in testing anything that steps foot on my property. I do not take my does to be bred or nothing! I test for CAE, CL, and Johnes though. I also have my entire herd tested yearly (this year 3-4 times on each animal) and have started a CL vaccine regiment in my herd.


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

kelebek said:


> jordan - I am a huge believer in testing anything that steps foot on my property. I do not take my does to be bred or nothing! I test for CAE, CL, and Johnes though. I also have my entire herd tested yearly (this year 3-4 times on each animal) and have started a CL vaccine regiment in my herd.


Smart move!
People have to ask to see whole herd test results and they need to have an idea beforehand as to how many goats are actually in the herd! 
This year that may be a bit more difficult though with the money situation being what it is. Many breeders just didn't have the extra funds to test  
Lois 
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a very good point. . . . this lady only has six goats and is just starting up. She bought all of her does from Anna Brown (CAE negative herd since she started, 7 years ago). She also has a buck from Anna. The only other goat she has is the buck from PromisedLand.

Well, maybe I'll just see if I can use Flat Rocks MS Sudden Illusion (MCH Ponders End Minstrel Show x MCH Flat Rocks Surprise).


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

capriola-nd said:


> That is a very good point. . . . this lady only has six goats and is just starting up. She bought all of her does from Anna Brown (CAE negative herd since she started, 7 years ago). She also has a buck from Anna. The only other goat she has is the buck from PromisedLand.
> 
> Well, maybe I'll just see if I can use Flat Rocks MS Sudden Illusion (MCH Ponders End Minstrel Show x MCH Flat Rocks Surprise).


Minstrel Show and Surprise would be a VERY nice cross!! 
I would still ask for current test results on Illusion if he has been housed with the Promisedland buck though, who (if I read this correctly) didn't come from Anna Brown's tested herd?
To be on the safe side regardless, I would only do hand breedings and not let the buck run with your does.
Good luck!
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Is there a problem in the Promiseland herd?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Di....I am wondering the same thing? 

Maybe it's just the fact that jordan suggested that the ONLY goats to be brought in should be tested. :shrug:


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

Liz, you are correct. I am saying that no one should buy an animal from anyplace that that hasn't done whole herd tests with negative results. Not all people purchasing a goat are comfortable asking if a breeder has ever had a CAE positive animal(s) or if their animals have been exposed to positive animals.

Personally, I wouldn't buy a goat that didn't come from a trustworthy breeder, that I know myself or has been vouched for by people I know, who does whole herd testing and is willing to share ALL the results. I have never met the Harrels or purchased a goat from Promisedland, so can't speak from personal experience. If you're asking if I would buy from them, the answer would be no. 
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------

